# Grounding for flammable cabinet storage



## Inspector 102 (Apr 7, 2011)

Is there a requirement for flammable cabinet storage to be grounded to the building steel or other method. This question came from one of the fire inspectors and I am not sure whether this is an NFPA or electrical issue. Looking for guidance on where to strart research. Thanks


----------



## cda (Apr 7, 2011)

IFC and maybe nfpa 30

from 03 IFC

3404.3.2 Liquid storage cabinets. Where other sections of

this code require that liquid containers be stored in storage

cabinets, such cabinets and storage shall be in accordance

with Sections 3404.3.2.1 through 3404.3.2.3.

3404.3.2.1 Design and construction of storage cabinets.

Design and construction of liquid storage cabinets

shall be in accordance with this section.

3404.3.2.1.1 Materials. Cabinets shall be listed in accordance

with UL 1275, or constructed of approved

wood or metal in accordance with the following:

1. Unlisted metal cabinets shall be constructed of

steel having a thickness of not less than 0.044

inch (1.12mm)(18 gage). The cabinet, including

the door, shall be double walled with 1.5-inch

(38 mm) airspace between the walls. Joints shall

be riveted or welded and shall be tight fitting.

2. Unlisted wooden cabinets, including doors,

shall be constructed of not less than 1-inch (25

mm) exterior grade plywood. Joints shall be

rabbeted and shall be fastened in two directions

with wood screws. Door hinges shall be of steel

or brass. Cabinets shall be painted with an intumescent-

type paint.

have not heard of a requirement to ground/bond, unless they are dispensing


----------



## north star (Apr 7, 2011)

*@ & @ &*

Inspector102,

NFPA - 77 is the recommended practice on Static Electricity.

It outlines the procedures for assessing the electrical equipotential

energies present....If someone suspects that the potential for a

static electrical discharge to occur, then they can assess that

environment and ground or bond as needed.

NFPA- 77 does not say that someone "MUST" assess, only, if they

do decide to assess their particular environments, then these are

the recommended practices to follow....It sounds like a good idea

to effectively ground the flammable storage cabinet(s), but I

haven't found anything yet that states "it must be grounded!"



** % * %*


----------



## Bryan Holland (Apr 7, 2011)

NFPA 70 (NEC) - No. none-electrical equipment and enclosures are not within the scope fo the electrical code.

NFPA 780 - Almost.  Chapter 7 deals with BUILDINGS containing flammable materials, not the stroage vessels within the buildings.

NFPA 77 - Best Reference to consider, namely Chapter 8.  Also see Section 66.6.5.4 / 67 of the NFPA 1 and Chapter 7 & 9 of the NFPA 30.


----------



## cda (Apr 7, 2011)

Nfpa 30.  Does not appear to require anything


----------



## Gordon (Apr 8, 2011)

Check the listing of the cabinet. The manufacturer can tell you.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for confirming my findings in IFC and NFPA standards. It appears that this is an issue that should not be addressed as a violation from the fire inspector. He might address it as a recommendation, but not a requirement. As always, thanks for all the help from the members of this board.


----------

